# Tamron 19-35mm F3.5-4.5



## LarryMartin830 (May 14, 2009)

Has any one used this i would like to know your input on this lens i would be using it on my D40...im trying to get all my lens before i buy a new body..


----------



## bdavis (May 15, 2009)

Looks like a cheap lens with an odd and small zoom range. I wouldnt get it. The reviews i read on it said it wasn't very good. I would pick something like the Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 or the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8...both of these lenses are in the zoom range of the 19-35, but they are both fantastic and with a constant f/2.8 aperture...they are fast too. Both of these lenses have been getting good reviews and are around $400 - $450.


----------



## dcclark (May 15, 2009)

Does the 19-35 even have a built-in focusing motor? If not, you'd be stuck manually focusing as well.


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 16, 2009)

i found out my buddy had it i never knew lol :lmao: i was messing with it and well i loved it soo i got one it should be coming in soon  and i know its Manuel only but that doesn't bother me


----------



## fast1 (May 16, 2009)

may i know how much does it cost?


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 16, 2009)

fast1 said:


> may i know how much does it cost?


got mine off ebay for $100


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 16, 2009)

some samples from this lens that people took
Gong Xi Fa Chai: The Fireworks on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_0009 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Philadelphia on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Franklin Institute on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Dania Pier on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
benches on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
mud on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Pictures with Tamron 19-35 F/3.5-4.5 Lens (13)
Pictures with Tamron 19-35 F/3.5-4.5 Lens (10)
Pictures with Tamron 19-35 F/3.5-4.5 Lens (14)

and yes i know it differs with every cam its not bad for a cheap lens


----------



## bdavis (May 18, 2009)

LarryMartin830 said:


> some samples from this lens that people took
> Gong Xi Fa Chai: The Fireworks on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> DSC_0009 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Philadelphia on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...



In my experience, you get what you pay for. I would rather spend the extra money on a better lens with autofocus and a more usable range....just my $0.02


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 18, 2009)

bdavis said:


> In my experience, you get what you pay for. I would rather spend the extra money on a better lens with autofocus and a more usable range....just my $0.02


Well i been messing around with my friends lens i really really like it...we will see


----------



## LarryMartin830 (May 25, 2009)

ok i have had this lens for a week or so and well i have a werid problem i love the lens BUT when i changer the aperture on the lens it self it won't allow me well the cam won't allow me like i change it and the cam will not take the pic it says i have to lock lens aperture ring at minimum aperture. WTF? but when i change the aperture after i have locked the ring in the cam...


----------

